Ask HN: How do you remind yourself of your goals? - mezod
======
dmikalova
I've tried a lot of productivity tricks and the one I find most effective is
to create a mantra. First off I have a todo list and every morning and night
it tells me to say my mantra. Secondly I focus on only one thing or habit at a
time - everything else which may be important still needs to wait its turn. I
then just say whatever my goal is 10 times twice a day and after a week it
starts to become difficult to stray from my goal. It usually takes a month or
two and then I can start working on my next goal while remembering to maintain
my previous ones. Make sure your goals are as concrete as possible - someone
else should be able to read them without much context and understand exactly
what to do.

~~~
mezod
Yeah, good points you make here. I have somehow arrived to the same
conclusion. I'm actually working on this little app
[https://everydaycheck.com](https://everydaycheck.com) . It helps to work on
your goals every day, but there are some goals that don't seem to fit in. I
still feel like I'd be also good to have a list of the main goals clearly
defined for me to read every morning and with some extra context to remind me
of why I want to accomplish them

~~~
hopesthoughts
I just found everydayCheck yesterday. It will fit a lot of the daily goals I
have. For goals that aren't daily I use a site like 43things.com, which is in
desperate need of an alternative, by the way. I tend to look at my 43T goals
every couple days. Something like everydayCheck will definitely help me
though!

